# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Rivas Zorggroep (Polikliniek Beatrixziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Rivas Zorggroep (Polikliniek Beatrixziekenhuis)
Banneweg 57
Gorinchem 

Bezoek de website van Rivas Zorggroep


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Rivas Zorggroep.*

----------

